# 214 Help



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been having fun with my 214 from mowing to now snowblowing. But here are the areas of issues:

Transaxle
Kind of lost 2nd (wont stay in gear) and a knocking sound in forward and reverse gears

Attachment Snowblower:
I have a 37A for it currently but is there a larger blower that can be used? As the current one doesn't really cut wide enough.

Weight bar:
What options are there for adding weight to the rear besides wheel weights? As I have wheel weights already but still have traction issues even with tire chains.

Also has anyone had any luck adding lights (more then the 3 that are in the hood)? I know that there is one that can be added for rear light, but was thinking on adding some driving lights (auto style) to help give more light in front.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

My brother rebuilt the transmission on our JD212 about 20 years ago. It still rides like new today. Just by what you are describing, you will have to take the transmission apart and rebuild it. As I recall, the 212 did the same thing...it would not stay in 2nd gear. I do not remember any of the other symptoms. It is possible something broke off and is grinding around in the transmission. Or there are alot of metal shavings after many years of regular use. I will ask my brother this wknd what all he did with it and I will post later. As for the weight, if you can not find or build any pieces to attach suitcase weights to the rear of the tractor, maybe you can put "liquid" in the tires. I do not know what to use...liquid calcium maybe? I am sure someone will read this post and let you know what it is. As for the lights, there might be some add-ons at TSC, or any JD dealer. NAPA and Autozone also have lots of great electrical options.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

I have other option also, I have 3 transaxles out of Case riders that look to be the same as whats in the 214. I might see which one matches it and try that or use one for parts to rebuild the one in the JD. I will have to dig them out first as the area I had them covered in is currently under about 5 feet of snow (lovely snow drifts).


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Rebuilding a JD transmission is not that difficult.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any way to make it posi? Be the ultimate in traction, but terrible for steering. 

About the weight bar - see about some sort of home made setup- run steel to in front of the seat along the frame and make a reinforced triangle with a long pin to hold weights on- what about tubes for the rear tires and put water n some antifreeze in it for weight?

Lights: Any autoparts store has high intensity driving lights - i bot a pair of LED driving lights for $9 on clearance to put on 'something" sometime. Id run a whole new harness/switch to avoid melting down the factory harness.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

GreenFlyer said:


> Rebuilding a JD transmission is not that difficult.


I have done a few of the newer style Tecumseh ones (like on the STX38, 170, L160). Most had the shift keys out in them. But as for these gear setup ones (much older and more stout) I have yet to do one yet. So this will be my first. Can not be worse then rebuilding a T-6 automotive transmission.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Any way to make it posi? Be the ultimate in traction, but terrible for steering.
> 
> About the weight bar - see about some sort of home made setup- run steel to in front of the seat along the frame and make a reinforced triangle with a long pin to hold weights on- what about tubes for the rear tires and put water n some antifreeze in it for weight?
> 
> Lights: Any autoparts store has high intensity driving lights - i bot a pair of LED driving lights for $9 on clearance to put on 'something" sometime. Id run a whole new harness/switch to avoid melting down the factory harness.


I have seen several different ones via google that look very easy to build. Just none have been listed for a 214. Was thinking on maybe building a stock box to mount back there. But I think I need to attend to the transaxle first as the extra weight might finish taking it out, and I kind of need it up still as they are calling for another 8 to 18 inches of snow this week. And just my luck, this is the only unit I have up and going right now for snow removal.

The LED ones would be nice, might have to shop around some and see if I can find some. And yes, running a stand alone switch/relay/power for it would be a must. Its easy eanough to put in a circut box 2 to 9 fuse one off the battery to run extra stuff. They are cheap enough to get and well worth the extra time to keep from shorting out the Electrical system. I know of a nice water tight 6 circut one that can be gotten for $8 and I have plenty of wire sitting around. 

The 3 1156 bulbs in the current headlight setup is nice, but does not give off enough light. And there is nothing in the rear. Be easy enought to attach a switch (like a brake switch) so that when you shift into R the rear light will light up. Same with turning the rear reflectors into actual brake lights (via the same setup) with a switch to the brake ped or rod. 

As for the tires to be filled, I am still looking for the shop (its about 85 miles from me) that does rubber filling. There use to be a guy that posted these tires done already on craigslist, but he has not posted in a long time. As it would be much nicer to have almost solid tires over having to check the air or the stress of the moving fluid would give. I drove a Supper C that had liquid filled tires and man was that odd, as I had drove it before without it and was a much nicer drive. 

:bouncy:


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

I've heard that the best thing to use in you're tires is antifreeze. It's expensive but it won't freeze or rust your wheels. You don't want rusty wheels for over time you'll have holy wheels.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The knocking you hear,is probably the driveshaft . The one on my 317 went out,and did the same thing. They didn't provide grease zerks,on them. 
A replacement is around $200/$275,but you CAN make one,real easy.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

My dad had a frame built to lock in to the rear of the frame on his 214. The frame was big enough to put 4 concrete blocks in it. We added a tongue to it so we could hook up the cart. I'm having some issues with mine, but it's more engine than anything. I can post some pics of the frame if you're interested.
As far as lights go, with the hood being fiberglass, I was thinking about getting some aftermarkets and fitting them in the existing light locations and doing some "body" work, mold the fiberglass to make a custom fit. Nothing like 85W halogens on a lawn mower, right? LOL!


----------



## TRACTOR MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

When you drive you 214 does it tend to squeal or screech? When letting clutch out?


----------



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 210 I'm looking for an engine but do u have the speed variator down or up if its up it can't grip the drive belt or if u have it down your letting off the clutch too slow causing the belt to slide on the pulley but It did the same with my 210 went I went to move I had the variator Down 1 notch but after it got going I threw that thing down


----------



## TRACTOR MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

So you keep your variator all the way down?


----------



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

All the way down or 1 click up to grip the belt is it squealing when u move or is it doing it al idle


----------



## TRACTOR MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

You mean one click up from bottom?.......it does it every once and a while, while moving and it's loud!!!!


----------

